

Steve Jobs' Commencement Speech at Stanford, 2005 - billclerico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA

======
scorxn
One of the last things I bothered printing was a transcript of this.
[http://news-service.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-06150...](http://news-
service.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505?view=print)

------
vinhboy
"Don't be trapped by dogma — which is living with the results of other
people's thinking"

I can't decide if this is good or bad advice. How do you find the fine line
between being ambitious, and being arrogant?

~~~
condor
the way I look at it, ambition is your own personal goal/view/desire (directed
inward) . . . arrogance is when you push your ambitions on others (directed
outward).

------
Readmore
I've seen this multiple times but now I'm going to have to watch it again.

Thanks for posting.

------
billclerico
loved the quote at the end. "stay hungry, stay foolish"

~~~
amohr
Here's the issue he's talking about [http://www.wholeearth.com/issue-
electronic-edition.php?iss=1...](http://www.wholeearth.com/issue-electronic-
edition.php?iss=1180) \- it's on the back cover. This is one of the many
'last' Whole Earth Catalogs.

------
manbearpig
This is definitely one of my favorite speeches of all time. It's so
inspirational, particularly for a young college student aspiring to be a great
entrepreneur.

Too bad they couldn't find someone better than Anthony Kennedy for the '09
Commencement.

